# wildsau dh



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

hi mädels un jungs,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine wildsau dh zulegen,habe au schon ne konkrete vorstellung wie die sau aussehen soll!!! deshalb möchte ich wissen welchen dämpfer ich einbauen soll um die 270mm am heck zu haben, wie sie auf der website angegeben sin!!!??? (oder kann ich die schon aus dem standartdämpfer manitou swinger 6-way spv rauskitzeln? )

über eure hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

jetz schon mal danke!!!

greetz


----------



## Elfriede (26. November 2006)

An deiner Stelle würde ich bis Januar warten.
Jürgen will nämlich die gebrauchten Team-Keiler aufarbeiten und für etwa 1200Euro das Stück verkaufen.
Das Ding ist viel leichter und schöner.

Wenn nicht achte darauf, das deine DH Sau ne 150 mm Hinterradachse hat!!!!!

mfg Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

ja darauf werde ich schon achten...
nen keiler wäre ja au noch ne eventuelle option un dann im januar für das geld...unschlagbar!!!
trotzdem hätte ich gern noch die infos zu meiner ersten frag^^...aber trotzdem vielen dank an dich,ich denk mal drüber nach

greetz aus deutschlands mitte (kassel)


----------



## Maui (26. November 2006)

na ja, dh Sau und Keiler sind 2 sehr unterschiedliche bikes. warum jemand 270mm federweg braucht u dann sich fürn keiler interessiert versteh ich net. 
wenn du alles platdrücken willst ist dh sau geil, 240mm reichen da auch locker. vorne haste ja auch keine 300mm oder?
keiler, geilstes DH Race geschoss on da planet. 
na dann viel spass beim konsum


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

ich hab ja den keiler au nur als aller letzte eventuelle altanative angesehen! 
ich will unbedingt die willdsau dh,weil ich total süchtig nach federweg bin un wie du schon gesagt hast "alles platt drücken" will !!!
hinten die 270mm (lasst mir doch einfach den spaß )
vorne die 203mm der boxxer wc oder der 888
laufräder:dt fr-2350
reifen nokian gazzaloddi 3.0/oder "nur" high roller 2.5
Sram X.O
dann komplett race face diabolus (lenker,sattelstütze,vorbau,kurbel,klettenführung un bashring)
und noch vieles mehr... 

wenns dann fertig is,is das mein meisterstück was ich nie wieder hergebe...denn es hat mich in den finaziellen ruin getrieben !!!!

mit welchem dämpfer krieg ich denn nun die 270mm rausgekitzelt???

greetz


----------



## Maui (26. November 2006)

na ja mach ich  aber die boxxer wc kannst ins WC drücken weil die vielleicht gut performed aber alles andere als haltbar, also fürs grobe ist. also da muss dann auch ne 888 dran oder vielleicht noch ne phädde shiver. und 240 ist auch schon irreal. bin schon öfters DH Sau gefahren das ist schon sehr phädd.
3.0 bring auch nix. HR 2,7 machts auch locker.
Dämpfer, sowieso nur Fox unzwar den 240mm.


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

danke
soll ich denn die 888 dann in der luft-variante nehmen oder mit stahlfeder,die dann durch ne titanfeder ersetzten,um das doch sehr hohe gewicht ein bisschen zu minimieren???
ich bleib bei meinen 270mm 
was hällst du denn sonst so von der ausstattung???
danke für die verbesserungsvorschläge bei den reifen...ich werds mir merken un vllt au berücksichtigen!!! 

das teil wird dann auf denn downhills dieser welt zuhause sein 

greetz sören


----------



## Maui (26. November 2006)

alder die DH sau ist kein Race leichtgewichts DH bike. wenn du was phädest willst wirst du wohl bei 22kg + landen wenn du nicht bankrott gehen willst. 
888 ist gewichtsmäßig voll io. die ganz normale reicht auch also Stahlfeder mein ich .


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

das sie nit leicht is weiß ich ja...un das meine nit leicht wird weiß ich au,ich rechne so mit 24kg ,das is aber relativ egal...es geht sowiso nur bergab!!! 
un wenns eng technisch wird,hab ich au kein problem mit,muss man halt ein bissel mehr "drücken"
ich bin die wildsau dh ja au schon mal gefahren,seit dem hab ich ja blut geleckt.... 

der einzige beschiss in den bikeparks hierzulande ist,das du gleich als poser betitelt wirst,wenn du mit so einem geschoss auftauchst (sollen sie doch mit ihrem hardtail aus 5m droppen,ich mach das dann ganz lässig mitm fully un bild mir nix drauf ein) ...das war in kanada nit so,da kann man fahren was man will!!!
ich mag nunmal üppig federweg,den ich an meinem jetztigen ja noch nit habe 

greetz sören


----------



## Maui (26. November 2006)

hier kannste auch fahren was de willst hauptsach Sau  nee aber 3Zoll reifen bringt halt echt null. aber sonst nix gegen phädd


----------



## der-tick.de (26. November 2006)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich gerade nicht was du willst, alles voll Fett aufbauen,  viel viel Federweg, extrem breite und Sau-Schwere Reifen, Diabolus komplett was Sau-Schwer ist und dann sparst du an den Federelementen? Hallo?!  
Nehm ne 888RC2X und ein DHX 5.0 Coil und sei glücklich! 
Und das X0 Schaltwerk ist zwar nett, aber nutzt doch wohl bei dem Aufbau nix. Die 50g mehr dass das X7 wiegt spürst du garantiert nicht. 
Und wenn du den Federweg voll ausnutzen willst, und dafür wirklich harte Pisten wählst, dann würde ich von dem DT-Swiss LRS absehen und eher richtung Double Wide gehen.  

Also entweder konsequenter "Allesplattmachbock" oder vernünftiger "Leichtbaudhbock".

*Übrigens kannst du die 270mm nur aus dem Rahmen holen wenn du ein 24" Hinterrad hast.*
Außerdem sind das rein rechnerisch genau 278,6mm Federweg mit dem 240er DHX 5.0.  
Ich hab bei meiner Wildsau Team auch rechnerische 248mm Federweg und das mit einem 26" Hintterrad, da muss man aber bei der Reifenwahl aufpassen, da sonst der Hintterreifen am Sitzrohr schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (26. November 2006)

jo ich keine auch einige DH Sau fahrer und die haben den "kleineren" federwege eingestellt, früher oder später. der bügelt mehr als genug weg


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

da sind wir einer meinung...hauptsache ne sau!!!
dann will ich mal schauen ob ich das bis ostern in angriff nehmen kann,damit ich das kommplette park-jahr mitnehmen kann um den downhill so richtig zu rocken !!!im urlaub müssen sich dann wieder die armen wandersleut in acht nehmen ....


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

das was ich da nieder geschrieben hatte war ja so mein erster gedanke...ich hab aber au geschrieben das ich für verbesserungsvorschläge offen bin!!! 

es soll natürlich auf alles platt drücken getrimmt sein...deshalb sitz ich hier au vor meinem pc,such un klick mir den rechten zeigefinger wund um saustabile teile zu finden 
für die 888 hatte ich mich ja schon entschieden,an dämpfern kam noch nix zum beitrag,oder??? 
aber danke für deinen tip ich werd au deinen berücksichtigen bei der beschaffung der parts !!!
also erziel ich die 278,6mm mit nem 24" rad am heck und nem DHX 5.0 mit 240er feder?!
schrenkt ein 24" rad am heck nicht die bodenfreiheit ein,oder is das nur minimal 
vielen,vielen dank für deinen tip...endlich weiß ich wie ich die 278,6mm krieg...juhu...

greetz sören


----------



## Maui (26. November 2006)

doch das tuts. aber die SAu hatt massig bodenfreiheit. manche finden das tretlager sogar etwas hoch. also sollt kein thema sein .


----------



## rsu (26. November 2006)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> also erziel ich die 278,6mm mit nem 24" rad am heck und nem DHX 5.0 mit 240er feder?!



Es war 240er Einbaulänge des Dämpfers gemeint

Bei 24" Reifen kann ich Dir Maxxis Highroller DH empfehlen. Da es bei Dir nur bergab geht evtl auch in der weichen Mischung wenn Du den Verschleiss erträgst


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

als ich die wildsau dh gefahren bin fand ich das tretlager gar nit so hoch,das is wahrscheinlich geschmackssache.....

wenn ihr weitere ausstatungsvorschläge oder verbesserungsvorschläge für meine  "Allesplattmachsau" habt,einfach posten!!! 
mir fehlen noch:
schaltung,komplett
steuersatz
sattel
bremsen!!!
pedale,flat oder clickies (bin bis jetzt alles un immer mit clickies gefahren )
...

danke schon im vorraus!!!

greetz aus deutschlands mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (27. November 2006)

Ich würde sagen:

schaltung,komplett: SRAM X-9 (XO ist zu schade)
steuersatz: Alutech oder Nicolai oder Tecilla oder Chris King ...: Hauptsache viel Einpresstiefe und industriegelagert.
sattel: Selle Flite Italia
bremsen: Blöde Frage. Gustav M 190, 210er Scheiben

pedale,flat oder clickies (bin bis jetzt alles un immer mit clickies gefahren )
Musst du wissen. Willst du im Notfall schnell wegkommen oder möglichst viel Halt haben?


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2006)

chris king wird meine wahl wahrscheinlich sein!!!die schaltperformance von er X.O hat aber keine gegner...vllt reicht ja auch die X.9 

clickies sin ja bekanntermaßen geschmackssache...mit feinfühliger einstellung kommt man auch von ihnen schnell und ohne probleme los 

über weiter vorschläge freue ich mich...einfach posten!!! 

greetz sören


----------



## El-Ollinero (27. November 2006)

Hole dir lieber den Keiler.
Die DH Sau wird mit soviel Federweg zu träge.
Da kannst nicht mehr aktiv fahren nur bügeln.
Die 3.0 Gazza Walzen sind Schrott, kauf dir 2.4-2.7 Schwalbe oder Maxxis.

Tretlager bei der DH Sau, ist so hoch wie bei einem Traktor.


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2006)

mir fällt grad ein,
ich brau au noch saustabile laufräder (24" hinten/26" vorne )...die ich au mit 3.0 reifen fahren kann,über die hersteller und namen der guten stücke würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!
 


greetz sören


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2006)

hi El-Ollinero,
was hast du denn so für deine teamsau bezahlt (komplett)???

greetz


----------



## Maui (27. November 2006)

das is jo mo easy
Felge_MX 32/3


----------



## El-Ollinero (27. November 2006)

Hallo,
entweder du fragst beim Jürgen an was er Dir für einen Preis machen kann, oder bei BPO wo ich meines gekauft habe.

@Maui: 
1.)
Die Alutech Felgen sind einfach geöst, oder?
Warum nicht durchgeöst wie Mavic?
Ausserdem gibt es sie nur gesteckt, richtig?
Wie sieht es denn mit der Stabilität aus bei den Teilen?
2.)
Ich habe zu meiner Teamsau eine 650er! Feder bekommen, wiege ca. 80Kg und finde die relativ bockhart.
Weißt du wo man einigermaßen günstige und qualitativ gute Titanfedern herbekommt?
für DHX5 mit 220 Einbaulänge.


----------



## blackforest (28. November 2006)

Also so en bisle erscheint mir der Thread hier wie ein Fake.

Du willst alles Hardcore an deinem Rad? Momentan besitzt du ein Canyon Hardtail. Ist dir überhaupt bewusst, wie sich ein Rad mit 25 Kilo und 27cm Federweg fährt?!? Das einzige was daran noch cool ist, ist das Image. 

Ich fahre meine Sau momentan auf 24 cm und beim Gewicht hab ich auch geschaut, dass es im Rahmen bleibt. Momentan irgendwo zwischen 20 und 21 Kilo. Selbst mit den 24cm hat das Rad noch extrem viel Federweg. Für LocalDH oder Freeriden auf Wanderwegen sind das deutlich zuviel. Ich würde dir empfehlen, das Rad sinnvoll aufzubauen. Das heißt:

- keine Sauschweren Felgen nur weil es cool ist. Nimm irgendwas wie Mavic 721 o.ä. Ansonsten wird das Rad extrem träge, es lässt sich nur noch schwer beschleunigen.....

- achte bei Anbauteilen wie Lenker o.ä. aufs Gewicht. Warum Diabolous, wenn man Thomson und Syntace für gleich viel Geld bekommen kann. Die Teile sind gleichstabil und sehen dazu noch besser aus, du sparst aber massiv Gewicht.

- montier ne Rennradkassette und ne Rennradschaltung. Da sparst du nochmal Gewicht und es funzt genau so gut.

Danach bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass die DHSau wirklich eine bügelmaschine ist. Das hat allerdings auch die Kehrseite, dass normale Singletrails einfach nur öde sind. Ich fahr damit hauptsächlich in Todtnau oder geh damit Springen und Droppen. Dafür ist die Sau ideal. Für alles andere gibts sinnvollere Räder.


----------



## Maui (28. November 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> entweder du fragst beim Jürgen an was er Dir für einen Preis machen kann, oder bei BPO wo ich meines gekauft habe.
> 
> @Maui:
> ...



hmm ich glaub durchgehend. was heißt gesteckt?
ich fahr die MX seit 3 jahren in den parks und IXC cups. 
bei 95kg hab ich noch nie ein bruch oder qualitätmägel festgestell.
klar kleinen 8ter kann und gibt es mit jeder Felge


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. November 2006)

klar weiß ich wie sich das anfühlt!!!ich hab oben ja schon einmal niedergeschrieben das ich die dhsau schon gefahren bin un au die letzten parktage mit der dhsau,bekannter besitzt eine,verbracht habe....durch ihn bin ich au erst auf die sau gekommen un hab blut geleckt!

mit dem gewicht kann ich persönlich leben!!!die dhsau werde ich sowiso nur im park einsetzen un in den alpen,da wos halt runter geht!!!

gibts bei syntace überhaupt was,was man mit der diabolus reihe vergleichen könnte 
wenn ja,un die stabilität die gleiche is,wär es zu überlegen,aber nur vllt !

bei den restlichen sachen wie laufrädern un federweg...bleib ich,denn ich fahre da runter wo noch nie ein bike zuvor runter is 


greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (28. November 2006)

hi!also ich hatte meine sau auch mal mit hinten 24" und gazza 3.0 aufgebaut und auch gefahren, mein resultat war, dass der reifen beim einfedern an der kettenstrebe geschliffen ist.hatte damals die double wide felge drauf und 240mm federweg!
muß dir aber sagen, dass ich dir, wie manche hier auch, eher zu einem leichteren reifen(maxxis 2.7) raten würde!aber ich will dir nix reinreden, hatte ja anfangs auch etwas zu fett "aufgetragen"
hier der vergleich:


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. November 2006)

jetzt wo ich ja nur negatives über die gazzas höre,bin ich wirklich am grübeln...also zu den maxxis high roller in 2.7 rate mir hier die meisten?!DAnn müsste ich hinten aber auch auf 26" umsatteln....

greetz


----------



## blackforest (28. November 2006)

Syntace bietet Sachen, die einen deutlich besseren Ruf haben als Diabolous. 

Als Lenker eben der Syntace Vector DH und als Vorbau z.B. den Superforce.
Vorbau würde ich aber bei deinem Budget eh einen Thomson 4X nehmen. 

"bei den restlichen sachen wie laufrädern un federweg...bleib ich,denn ich fahre da runter wo noch nie ein bike zuvor runter is"

Wer den Mund so voll nimmt, sollte das dann aber auch mal belegen würd ich sagen. 

Ich will dir nix ausreden. Ich bin mir aber zu 100% sicher, dass du mit leichteren Komponenten mehr Spaß hättest. Das Rad würde dadurch ja nichtmal instabiler.


----------



## Maui (28. November 2006)

nö wieso den 2,7 gifts doch auch in 24'' wenn ich mich net täusche


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. November 2006)

ka


----------



## Maui (28. November 2006)

wie wärs den da mit. Reifen 24 - Maxxis High Roller 2.7 - ST42a
hier gibts den reifen den du suchst.de


----------



## freeriderbtal (28. November 2006)

klar gibts 2.7er reifen in 24", hab doch auch welche


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. November 2006)

an deiner stelle würde ich diesen diabolus mist auch weglassen und auf wirklich gute komponennten zurück greifen. wie schon erwähnt wurde, syntace thomson tune (sattelklemme  )
da wird dann vor deinem bike so richtig abgesabbert


----------



## El-Ollinero (28. November 2006)

Ihr habt recht ich habe die Diabolus Parts und sie sind schon einen ganzen Batzen schwerer als Syntace,Thomson und Co.

Ich würde Syntace Lenker/Vorbau Kombi, XT oder Truvativ Kurbeln, und Sram X.9 oder X.0 nehmen.

Kann darüber hinaus die Schwalbe Al Mighty´s empfehlen, die gibts auch in 24 und sind in GG Mischung Ends Fett.

Wenn mans auf die Spitze Treiben will kann man noch Tune Naben und eine Clavicula Kurbel nehmen, aber das ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (4. Dezember 2006)

also nus chalt ich micha uch ma ein!

ich fahr die dh sau jetzt schon die 2.saison!

mein update kennt ja der ein oder andere schon!






meine sau hat 22-23 kg, un d ich fahre damit alle dhs und freerides etc. ich habe mich sehr gut daran gewöhnt und komme super damit zurecht
ich fahre mit dem kurzen radstand, dadurch kann man mit dem bike auch ein bissjen spielen und trixen, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mit 1,90 meter den l rahmen fahre (also für mich schon eher klein), aber das gefällt mir so!

so ein fahrwerk wie der keiler hat könnt ich mir für mich im moment nicht vorstellen, da der meiner meinung nach nicht so verspielt is, weil er sich am boden festsaugt (wie vom maui gesagt, sind 2 unterschiedl. bikes)

zum federweg etc: fahre mit 240mm, 650er feder im fox dhx 5.0 (80kg)und diese kombi hat noch nie probs gemacht (allerdings hab ich auch ein paar reifenspuren am sitzrohr, aber das is mir wurschd!)

-ich würde auf jeden fall nen fox dämpfer und ne 888 empfehlen (am besten mit integr. vorbau)!
-26" vorne und hinten machen meiner meinung nach auch sinn, am besten mit 2,5ern highrollern
-kurbel würd ich ne saint holen oder sonstwas mit x-type

das wärs ma von mir, ich gebe gern infos zur sau!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. Dezember 2006)

darauf bist du sicher schon oft angesprochen worden, aber:

die scheibe am hinterrad hat ja sichtlich schleifsspuren, aber warum reicht das nicht die obere begrenzung des schaltwerks fürs obere ritzel zu justieren?

bist der erste den ich mit sowas sehe...


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Dezember 2006)

also fasse ich mal zusammen:

Rahmen:Alutech>Wildsau DH (schwarz)
Dämpfer:Fox>DHX 5.0 (mit 240mm Einbaulänge)
Gabel:Marzocchi>Shiver DC,mit intigriertem Vorbau(05)
Laufräder:Sun Rims>Modo Double Wide(vo.26"/hi.24")
Reifen:Maxxis High Roller 2.7 (vo.26"/hi.24")
Bremsen:Formula>K18 (220mm Scheiben)
Schaltung (komplett):Sram>X.O
Kurbel:Truvativ>Holzfeller OCT
Innenlager:Truvativ>Howitzer
Kettenführung:Truvativ>Boxguide
Lenker:Truvativ>Holzfeller
Lenkergriffe: Da Bomb>Da Grip
Sattelstütze:Truvativ>Double Clamp XR
Sattelklemme:Tune>Würger
Sattel:fi´zi:k>freek
Pedale:Truvativ>Holzfeller

bevor einer fragt....JA,ich habe zu viel geld!!!aber erst seit neuem !!!

so das wär dann mein drittes bike.eins is im mom noch dabei fertig aufgebaut zu werden (zum 4X-Racebike)...un das canyon wird wieder zur cc-mühle gemacht

greetz


----------



## Elfriede (7. Dezember 2006)

Überarbeitung der Zusammenfassung:

Rahmen:Alutech>Wildsau DH (schwarz)  Aber bitte eloxiert!
Dämpfer:Fox>DHX 5.0 (mit 240mm Einbaulänge)  
Gabel:Marzocchi>Shiver DC,mit intigriertem Vorbau(05)  Besser 888 RC2X, ist steifer und im Angebot!
Laufräder:Sun Rims>Modo Double Wide(vo.26"/hi.24")  
Reifen:Maxxis High Roller 2.7 (vo.26"/hi.24")  
Bremsen:Formula>K18 (220mm Scheiben)   Gustav M ist viel besser! Sie auch 2 Fotos oben.
Schaltung (komplett):Sram>X.O   Wozu? X-9 ist viel Robuster und hat die gleiche Performance.
Kurbel:Truvativ>Holzfeller OCT  Häßlich! 2007 Kurbeln DH von NC 17.
Innenlager:Truvativ>Howitzer  Schrott. Kumpels von mir haben schon 3 Stück zerlegt. Lieber ISCG von NC-17
Kettenführung:Truvativ>Boxguide   Top!
Lenker:Truvativ>Holzfeller  
Lenkergriffe: Da Bomb>Da Grip  Oder Nox.
Sattelstütze:Truvativ>Double Clamp XR  Nimm lieber die NC-17 Empire Super Pro. Gibts auch in 30,0.
Sattelklemme:Tune>Würger  Top!
Sattel:fi´zi:k>freek  Furchtbares Sitzgefühl. Steinhart und viel zu klebrig. Besteht nur aus Plaste und Gummi. Besser ein Selle Italia Modell.
Pedale:Truvativ>Holzfeller  NC-17 S-Pro Plattform Pedale Sudpin Saugeil!!!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. Dezember 2006)

also ich will hier nix kopieren vom vorredner, 
sind nur meine gedanken dazu. und keine kaufnötigung 

naja wer sich x0 leisten kann solls kaufen, warum auch nicht 

aber RaceFace, bist du denn schonmal solche sachen wie Shiver, die Pedale etc gefahren?
sattelstütze müsstest aber dann schon standesgemäs mindestens ne thomson einbaun 
holzfeller pedale sind zwar stabil aber haben seitliches spiel, klick klack so 3-4mm. eher shimano dx oder nc 17 mag wenns leicht sein darf ..
ja der sattel is echt ein graus.. flite titan bei deinem budget wäre schon eher was 
gabel is auch übelst mist zu fahren da du damit einfach nicht präzise und schnell lenken kannst. optisch is sie natürlich ein high light
grüße


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (7. Dezember 2006)

@tom: ich weiß nicht sicher ob die schleifspuren wirklich vom schaltwerk sind! einige sind vom einbau (mann muss die schalplatte nämlich abschleifen, sonst ist sie zu dick in der mitte), ausserdem könnte es sein, dass das schaltwerk nicht selber drankommt, sondern sich zw. schaltwerk und scheibe dreck sammelt, und der dann schleift! aber ich weiß es nicht genau, da ich noch nie auf die schaltwerkschwingungen während der fahrt geachtet hab (hab da anderes zu tun ;-)!

ich weiß nur das mir schon 2 schaltwerke trotz oberer begrenzung ins hinterrad geflogen sind, und das ist mir seit die scheibe dran ist nimmer pasisert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
habe keine Ahnung wer an der DH Sau ein Sram Schaltwerk fährt?

Ich kann nur sagen das die sich viel weniger bei schlägen etc. bewegen.
Dazu gibt es auch Filme auf Youtube.
Die Federn sind wohl um einiges strammer.
Mein Fazit für mich: Sram für immer.
Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. Dezember 2006)

aso is das bei dir mit dem schaltwerk. aber hätte es nich ne plexiglas scheibe getan  ?

mir hats letztens den begrenzer von meinem xt schaltwerk durchgehaun. beim ersten sprung im bikepark... dann hat sich das schaltwerk standesgemäs um die kassette gewickelt und selbstlos das schaltauge mitgenommen.....

das selbe is aber komischer weise bei nem kumpel seinen x7er auch passiert


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (9. Dezember 2006)

ne plexiglascheibe hätt ich noch irgendwo teuer besorgen müssen udn wahrscheinlich noch rund machen müssen--> teuer

ausserdem is ne schalplatte wohl biegsamer als ne plexiglasscheibe (hab das teil mit draht noch an den speichen fixiert, und da biegt die sich teilweise schon eh bissjen)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (9. Dezember 2006)

ach das is ne schallplatte ?
genial 
immer guten sound dabei , jeah


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (10. Dezember 2006)

jo is ne normale schallplatte, aber kein guter sound, sonst hätte mein dad sie mir sicherlich gegeben! ;-)


----------



## rsu (11. Dezember 2006)

Bei Shimano Schaltwerken ist die Spannung wirklich nicht so hoch wie bei Sram. Man kann die Spannung aber erhöhen indem man den 2er?? Inbus am Parallelogramm löst und den Schaltarm ein Loch weiter in der Feder einhängt und so ne höhere Spannung erzielt.


----------



## downhillmezker (26. Februar 2007)

Hatte überlegt mir eine Wildsau DH zu holen, finde die Dropsau aber auch gut. Welche Sau ist besser?


----------



## Elfriede (26. Februar 2007)

Dropsau ist für Umwerfermontage geeignet, die Wildsau DH nicht. Willst du einnen Umwerfer montieren dann nimm die Dropsau, wenn nicht kannst du auch die Downhillsau nehmen.
Dropsau hat etwas weniger Federweg.

Ich persönlich würde die Dropsau nehmen. Sieht geiler und agiler aus.
Außerdem hat sie nicht dieses Extrarohr vor dem Tretlager. Häßlich!

Oder du nimmst einen Keiler.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. Februar 2007)

downhillmezker schrieb:


> Hatte überlegt mir eine Wildsau DH zu holen, finde die Dropsau aber auch gut. Welche Sau ist besser?



es gibt kein besser oder schlechter. beide haben ihre daseinsberechtigung und ihr einsatzgebiet was sie gut können.
wenn du sagst was du fährst ist das etwas einfacher zu beantworten, aber mein vorredner hat dir eh schon einiges aufgezeigt

übrigends reicht es so eine frage *1mal* zu stellen und nicht in 3 themen gleichzeitig...

grüße
TS


----------



## downhillmezker (26. Februar 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich ehr welches ihr mehr entfehlen könnt. Ich habe meistens keinen bock irgentwas um zu stellen. Sprich, ich fahre meistens mit ein und der selben Eintelung. Egal ob 6m drop oder downhill, mein bike muss alles mitmachen! Ich fahe zur zeit ein Scott High Octane FR von 2004, ist mir aber zu viel hin und her gestelle. Welche Reifenfreiheit hat man (24"und26")? Kann man die auch mit Fox DHX 5.0 ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (26. Februar 2007)

@downhillmezker, es reicht wenn du in einen thread rein schreibst.
Man kann nicht sagen welche SAU besser ist,denn alle alutech sind super. es kommt hier auf deine vorlieben drauf an.Dropsau ist mehr fÃ¼r FR, kannst Umwefer montieren. Hat auch weniger federweg.kann man trotzdem fÃ¼r DH nutzen. Die Wildsau DH ist eigentlich nur fÃ¼r DH um alles glat zu bÃ¼geln mit bis zu 270mm federweg hinten.
Und haste dir Ã¼berhaupt mal die Alutech-Hp angeschaut? Da steht drine das man den dhx fÃ¼r 61,55â¬ aufpreis bekommt.


mfg split


----------



## downhillmezker (26. Februar 2007)

Habe doch in meinem letzten artikel geschrieben, was für einen Einsatzbereich ich habe.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. Februar 2007)

Split schrieb:


> @downhillmezker, es reicht wenn du in einen thread rein schreibst.
> Man kann nicht sagen welche SAU besser ist,denn alle alutech sind super. es kommt hier auf deine vorlieben drauf an.Dropsau ist mehr für FR, kannst Umwefer montieren. Hat auch weniger federweg.kann man trotzdem für DH nutzen. Die Wildsau DH ist eigentlich nur für DH um alles glat zu bügeln mit bis zu 270mm federweg hinten.
> Und haste dir überhaupt mal die Alutech-Hp angeschaut? Da steht drine das man den dhx für 61,55 aufpreis bekommt.
> 
> ...



von meinem post abgekupfert, was  ?

würde dir zu ner dropsau raten, da das ein kompromissloses gerät is was auch hart randgenommen werden darf.
reifen geht bis 3.0 aber je nach einstellung des federwegs. jedoch bei 24" sollte es in jeder einstellung gehen.


----------



## downhillmezker (26. Februar 2007)

Hätte lieber 26", was meinst du mit einstellung des federwegs? was kann passieren wenn er falsch ist und was ist der richtige federweg??? TinglTanglTom was hälltst du von einer Monstr T? Fahre zur zeit eine 888RC, hätte gerne etwas stabileres (Kowa/The GISM, MonsterT, o.ä. ...) oder meinst du die 888 ist stabil genug??


----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. Februar 2007)

kowa... gism alles klar....
888 stabil genug für was? willst damit gegen nen laster fahren ?
gabel drinlassen, dropsau kaufen..


----------



## downhillmezker (27. Februar 2007)

Nich gegen, drüber! Und was ist mit der anderen Frage? Hatte for 2.7" Maxxis High Roler mit Double Track zu fahren.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. Februar 2007)

das is kein problem mit den reifen, hatte ich selbst kurze zeit mal in meiner hardride.

grüße


----------



## Split (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich würde dir auch zur Dropsau raten, da es für alles geeignet is egal ob für mega drops oder DH. Zur gabel würde ich dir zu deiner 888 raten.Monster t finde ich 1.nicht schön, 2. zu schwer.
Und 2.7 oder 2.5 Highroller mit Double Track ist eine gute wahl, fahren sehr viele ohne probleme, obwohl ich den minion als reifen ein bisschen besser finde.
@tingtangltom ich ab kupfern? nie


----------



## downhillmezker (27. Februar 2007)

Habe mir ein paar Vids von dier auf youtube angeschaut TinglTanglTom. Geiler Vipdrop!!! Aber der Flip, naja. Nein der ist schon echt krass mit Fulli !!! Ride quick and dirdy, you now!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. März 2007)

die firma dankt


----------



## downhillmezker (4. März 2007)

Hi Tom, kann man mit der Dropsau auch venünftig Downhill fahren bzw. ab unz mal ein paar corner jumps machen? Ich spiele mit meinem Bike auf dem Weg zur Lokation zimlich gerne und hab jetzt gehört das die Dropsau nur zum Zitat: "Runterplumsen" seien soll. Wer echt schade drum, denn das Bike siht echt geiel aus!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. März 2007)

klar kannst du das mit dem teil machen, du solltest beim zusammenstellen der teile halt dann drauf achten dass du leichte teile benutzt, das is schon alles.
x9er schaltung, normale schläuche, schwalbe nobby nics evtl, oder maxxis light reifen, xt kurbel, leichter lenker, magnesiumpedale und und und 
und vorallem keine monster rein...


----------



## downhillmezker (5. März 2007)

War ja auch nur sone Idee von mir. Ich bleib bei meiner 888RC. Habe an meinem jetzigen Bike Diabolus komplett Austattung und wollte mir eigentlich keine neuen teile kaufen. Ist der Lack strapaziefähig (Dormant)? Weißt du ob es Hügi oder Sun Rinle ABBA auch in 135mm mal 12mm gibt.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. März 2007)

also bei den naben kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber der lack, sprich die pulverbeschichtung ist sehr strapazierfähig da es im grunde ein plastiküberzug ist auf gut deutsch. kratzer kommen schon rein aber abplatzen tut nix so schnell.
is übrigends egal welche farbe du nimmst...nur eloxiert is halt was ganz andres, das is am strapazierfähigstens weil es keine beschichtung in dem sinne ist sondern eine reaktion mit der oberfläche des alus, is also praktisch eine nicht lösbare verbindung


----------



## downhillmezker (5. März 2007)

Was eloxieren ist weis ich, mir ging es speziell um diese Dormant Farben. Gibt's die eigentlich auch in anderen Farben als in blau, grün und orange? Wie laut sint die einfachen und die higend Narben von Alutech? Ich stehe auf den sound von meiner ABBA Narbe, kann sie nur leider nicht in die Dropsau enbauen da sie für Schnellspanner ausgelgt ist. Ich denke mal, dass du als (ohne dich angreifen zu wollen)  fast Teamrider, Alutech Narben fährst. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (5. März 2007)

Also die Hügi gibt es auf jedenfall mit 135x12mm Steckachse und ich denke die Ringle Abba auch.
Denn 135x12mm ist die "Volksnabe" im FR und DH fast jeder Hersteller hat so eine im Angebot. Exotischer sind halt die 150x12mm oder 165x12mm. Denn das problem hatte ich auch beim pudel mit 150er hex. bis ich da eine gute und preiswerte gefunden hab.........


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. März 2007)

also die alutech standart nabe in 150x12 kann ich empfehlen, die hält und sound liegt auf dem level einer XT. verabreitung is auch sehr gut, von dem her... viel kann man bei einer nabe eh nicht falsch machen...

die 150er breite finde ich auf jeden fall besser als 135, bei mir zumindest die kettenlinie jetz bestens ist

fast teamfahrer ist gut,hehe. bin da jetzt das 4.te jahr.
war nach 1jähriger co phase, 2 jahre im -fast forward- und bin jetzt wieder im co, da ich nimmer so viel zeit hab. aber schon ok


----------



## downhillmezker (6. März 2007)

War auch nur als scherz gedacht Tom!!! Krigt mann in die Dropsau auch eine 150x12er Steckachse rein? Hersteler angabe ist 135x12. Sorry für mein unwissen!  fast teamfahrer


----------



## Split (6. März 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber gegen aufpreis denke ich schon das man HEX 150x12mm steckachse bekommt.


----------



## downhillmezker (9. März 2007)

Hast du eine ahnung was das an Aufpreis kostet? Konnte auf der Homepage nix finden, was mit der Veränderung der Ainbaumaaße zu tuen hat.


----------



## Split (9. März 2007)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch nichts dazu gefunden. Aber entweder schreibst du Jürgen mal ne e-mail (antwortet innerhalb von 1.Tag) oder rufst einfach mal per Telephon an.
Jürgen ist sehr freundlich und den kann  fast alles bezüglich der Bikes fragen.


----------



## downhillmezker (10. März 2007)

Danke, ist eine gute idee  . Schönes restliches Wochenende noch.


----------



## SFR (25. März 2007)

hey,

ich hät da mal ne frage:

Hab sie zwar schon im Wildsau BIlder Thread gestellt, aber nochmal schadet nie ;-)



was ist denn so das durchschnittsgewicht für eine WILDSAU DH ? bzw. was war die leichteste die hier im Forum aufgetaucht ist? ungefähre werte? 



danke


----------



## Split (25. März 2007)

Also so mit 22-23kg musste,so glaube ich, rechnen.Man kann auch mit leichtern Teilen das Gewicht noch drücken, aber unter 20kg schaft man es nicht.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. März 2007)

naja schaffen würde mans schon, wenn ich das mal überschlage und mit meinen parts rechne:

17kg mit 4,2 kg rahmen davon wären es dann 12,8kg parts
dann schätze ich mal dass ne wildsau dh nackt 5,2 kg wiegt
da käme man also auf 18 kg, dann noch ne doppelbrücke rein, dh reifen und man wäre auf 18,5 -19

n kollege hier hat seine wildsau dh auf 19kg

nur meist wird der dicke rahmen auch mit dicken teilen bestückt, da vielen hobby fahrern das gewicht egal ist und halt die haltbarkeit zählt, aber ist eh bekannt.

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (25. März 2007)

Habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Widssau Dh unter 20kg  gesehen. Ich dachte 20kg wäre so die magische Grenze.
Aber man lernt immer wieder dazu.


----------



## Maui (25. März 2007)

kollesch von mir versuchts grad auf 19.9kg, ich lass mich auch gern überraschen


----------



## SFR (25. März 2007)

@maui: der kollege strebt 19,6 bis 19,7 an ;-)


----------



## SFR (10. April 2007)

sooo....19,69 kg !!!






bild ist leider mit dem handy gemacht :-(

es kommt nächsten monat noch hope pro2 naben rein!!!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (10. April 2007)

na das is doch mal was, glückwunsch 

achja und gutes bild , hehe


----------



## Split (11. April 2007)

@sfr ich auch haben will.
Mach mal bitte noch mal ein schönes Pic.


----------



## Maui (14. April 2007)

SFR schrieb:


> sooo....19,69 kg !!!
> ..
> bild ist leider mit dem handy gemacht :-(
> 
> es kommt nächsten monat noch hope pro2 naben rein!!!



da geht aber noch was.

Marzocchi - 888 RC2X World Cup 2007, rein und ne rennradkassette wer braucht solche übersetzungen im DH  

Saugud


----------



## SFR (14. April 2007)

888 wc ist eine alternative, jedoch weiß *kotz*
ich hol mir lieber titanfedern für meine 888 

rennradkassette will ich nicht, da ich manchmal auch damit durch die gegend duddeln will^^

der laufradsatz spart nochmal 400-500gramm...dann ist die sau leicht genug


----------



## Maui (14. April 2007)

also weis is nit kotz sonder amtlich.
rumduddeln mit der SAU? wo will ich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFR (14. April 2007)

ei posen vor der eisdiele


----------



## Maui (14. April 2007)

SFR schrieb:


> ei posen vor der eisdiele



hann ich mir gedacht, mit farblich abgestimmten teilen am bike


----------

